# Levelling.



## Jack56 (Apr 26, 2014)

What to do? Levelling the bench or the dike?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd guess the bench is truly horizontal, or else the park authorities have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 26, 2014)

It's good as-is.

Find a level bench on level ground if that is what you are seeking.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

It's good as-is.

+1


----------



## eli452 (Apr 26, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> It's good as-is.
> 
> Find a level bench on level ground if that is what you are seeking.



IMHO our eye looks for a level bench and used to non level ground.


----------



## Jack56 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------

